# bulk pricing for soap



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm working on getting ready for a couple craft shows. Just wondering if it is worth adding a discount for multiple bars to my sign. I offer a price break at 3 bars, but thinking of adding a price for gift shoppers with a big break at 10 or 12 bars? Anyone do this?
I don't know if anyone would get that many, well I have sold as many as 13 to one cutoemr so maybe....


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

10 wrapped bars is considered wholesale here...so that $5 retail bar here, moves to $4 if you buy 3 (this is the price break I am getting rid of) then moves to $3.50 which is rock bottom wrapped, can't go cheaper, for purchases of 10 bars mixed or matched. $3 unwrapped, but unwrapped are also only cut and dried, I don't clean them up or anything. Vicki


----------

